# nouveau sur mac besoin d'un peu d'infos...



## mojopsyko (3 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous, n'ayant pas touché à un mac depuis des lustres j'y reviens peu à peu et je viens de m'acheter pour un mac G4 quicksilver en attendant de pouvoir m'offrir plus puissant (dans la mire un mac pro mais c'est pas encore le moment...finances au plus bas)

bref, je sais que c'est plus tellement au gout du jour comme machine et que très certainement elle sera larguée sur de nombreux points mais voilà donc quelques questions tout de même dont j'aimerais avoir des précisions quant à l'utilisation que je vais en faire... D'avance, merci à tous ceux qui auront la courtoisie de bien vouloir m'éclairer...

Donc comme je le disais je viens d'acheter un G4 Quicksilver sur lequel je vais mettre 1,5Go de Ram SDR PC133 (je crois savoir que c'est bien cela...) donc 3 x 512 (c'est le max qu'on puisse mettre je crois non ?). Pour l'OS je me suis acheté sur un vide grenier (pour la collec) il y a quelques temps un original box neuf de MAC OS 10.1 (ppc) incluant un disque OSX 10.1 ainsi qu'un OS 9.

Ma question est la suivante : si j'installe le 10.1 puis-je espérer une mise à jour apple (en ligne ?) de ma version installée vers quelque chose de plus récent ? à ce propos quelle version de MacOSX PPC est la plus proche de la version de celle dédiée à un MacOSX intel ??

Dans ce sens, sur le 10.1 comme sur une version plus récente qu'en seront les performances de la machine (G4 Quicksilver) dessus...???

Maintenant en matière de compatibilité, qu'en est-il des macs PPC sur la scene actuelle ? est-ce qu'une telle machine, même dans les plus petites ambitions imaginables peut encore avoir sa place dans une utilisation actuelle ? vu que tout est fait pour du mac sous intel, que deviennent aujourd'hui les macs PPC ? y-a-t'il encore des logiciels exploitables ? est-ce qu'à titre d'exemple une creative suite d'adobe voit le jour sous forme de 2 installs distincs pour intel et pour PPC ??
(puisque le powermac G5 n'est pas si vieux j'imagine qu'il est encore considéré par la communauté mac non ?)

Voilà, je sais c'est beaucoup de question d'un coup mais c'est ce que j'ai besoin de savoir... 

En espérant rejoindre la communauté des utilisateurs de mac pro prochainement, en tant qu'utilisateur de mac G4 je vous salue tous...

Et merci pour votre attention... Bonne année 2010...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

10.1 est une grosse bouse

A eviter
vraiment
--
c'est un brouillon d'OSX et tu risques d'avoir des soucis avec


passer aux "vrais " OSX
panther ou tiger ou même leopard
selon le processeur ( non donné)


----------



## mojopsyko (3 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> 10.1 est une grosse bouse
> 
> A eviter
> vraiment
> ...


 

ok merci pour l'info, mais dans ce cas est-ce que je peux espérer mettre un leopard dans cette machine ?? et vu que j'ai un original de 10.1 comment je peux faire pour bénéficier d'une mise à jour ?? (après tout le 10.1 et leopard sont tous deux des OSX non ?)

mon cpu est un simple 733....


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2010)

non, à mon avis faudrait vous limiter à Tiger maxi avec ce CPU.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

attention tu confonds des choses ( de base dans l'univers mac)
les mises à jour pour un OS ( gratuites)
les upgrade ou changement d'OS qui eux sont payants

OSX est une catégorie d'OS
on en est à 10.6 ( snow leopard) et 10.7 est déjà en chantier ( nom inconnu pour le moment)


PPC 733 = TIGER maxi

et prendre des supports NOIRS , pas gris
on en trouve d'occazes à tous les prix

_edit grillaide en partie_


----------



## mojopsyko (3 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> attention tu confonds des choses ( de base dans l'univers mac)
> les mises à jour pour un OS ( gratuites)
> les upgrade ou changement d'OS qui eux sont payants
> 
> ...


 

hum... ok donc j'aurais droit aux mises à jour de mon osx 10.1 mais si je veux passer à Tiger ça me coûtera des ronds c'est ça ?

Sinon pour Tiger comment je fais pour trouver ça ?? et à combien on peut estimer leur prix d'occaz ??? 

Est-ce que Tiger tournera parfaitement et correctement ou est-ce que j'aurais l'impression de faire du Windows XP sur un 386 ???

Cela dit merci ça m'aide peu à peu...

PS: Tiger c'est quel numéro de version ???


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

tiger = serie 10.4
( de 10.4 à 10.4.11)
imperativement NOIRS , universels
PAS les gris ( liés à une machine précise)

et les prix changent tous les jours sur les divers sites de vente
selon sites , offre-demande et pays

et 10.1 tu laisses tomber , c'est un brouillon
CA ca risque de te te faire penser à du vieux vindoz ( 98 hihihi)


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2010)

Tiger = 10.4
Panther = 10.3
Jaguar = 10.2

vous pouvez trouver des versions d'occasion sur des sites tels que : Ebay, PriceMinister, Amazon ou des sites de petites annonces de votre région. 

quant à l'estimation du coût, les versions neuves de ces OS se sont vendues entre 80 et 100. Après c'est le loi de l'offre et de la demande.


----------



## iMacounet (3 Janvier 2010)

J'avais un G4/400 qui tournait comme une horloge sur 10.4.11 avec 896 mo donc ton Quicksilver ... c'est ok


----------



## mojopsyko (3 Janvier 2010)

ok génial, merci pour vos réponses...

par contre si vous pouviez juste m'éclairer un peu plus précisément sur les autres questions sur lesquels je m'interroge toujours...

et puis une autre en bonus : (purement par curiosité...)

est-ce que si par hasard je m'aventurais à installer leopard sur cette machine (quicksilver 733 je rappelle) est-ce que je serais stoppé net dès le départ ou bien est-ce que ça serait plutot du genre "truc invivable"... ??? style installer Windows XP sur un P3 400MHz avec 128Mo, ça marche mais c'est à se tirer une balle...

merci, svp n'oubliez pas mes autres questions ... (concernant la compatibilité avec les activités actuelles ainsi que les logiciels récents et à venir...)


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> Salut à tous, n'ayant pas touché à un mac depuis des lustres j'y reviens peu à peu et je viens de m'acheter pour un mac G4 quicksilver en attendant de pouvoir m'offrir plus puissant (dans la mire un mac pro mais c'est pas encore le moment...finances au plus bas)
> 
> bref, je sais que c'est plus tellement au gout du jour comme machine et que très certainement elle sera larguée sur de nombreux points mais voilà donc quelques questions tout de même dont j'aimerais avoir des précisions quant à l'utilisation que je vais en faire... D'avance, merci à tous ceux qui auront la courtoisie de bien vouloir m'éclairer...
> 
> ...



bonjour
Personnellement dans un secrétariat je fais tourner un PowerMac G4 encore plus ancien, un sawtooth à l'origine avec 450 Mh. A l'époque Progressivement j'avais changé le processeur (hyperfacile) pour le pousser à 1,6 Gh et il y a 8 mois je l'ai donc recyclé pour le secrétariat en lui mettant 1,5 Go de mémoire vive, (maxi que peut adresser le finder) et il tourne parfaitement en 10.5.8.
Puisque tu es juste, si cela t'intéresse je peut t'envoyer gratos (Noël n'est pas loin  ) le cd originel tiger (X 10.4) avec un cd sur le lequel est gravé une m.a.j. 10.4.2, mais peut-etre même que chez Apple on trouve encore la 10.4.8 combo ? 
si ça t'intéresse envois moi ton adresse en message perso
cordialement JP


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2010)

les PPC ne sont plus produits, donc évidemment c'est des machines avec lesquelles vous serez limités. Tout dépend de ce que vous comptez en faire. 

la version la plus proche de la version actuelle de l'OS est Leopard, 10.5. Mais ça risque de tourner assez mal sur votre machine. 

Les performances de la machines dépendront de ce que vous y ferez. Si c'est pour faire de la bureautique, ça ira très bien. Si c'est pour  faire du traitement de grosses images ça risque d'être plutôt lent. 

Quant à la compatibilité, vous trouvez actuellement des suites bureautiques qu'on peut installer sur PPC. Pareil avec la Creative Suite. Evidemment, dans quelques années, les mises à jour ou les nouvelles versions de ces logiciels ne seront peut-être plus compatibles. Mais vous pourrez toujours continuer de travailler avec les versions que vous aurez installées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Puisque tu es juste, si cela t'intéresse je peut t'envoyer gratos (Noël n'est pas loin  ) le cd originel tiger (X 10.4) avec un cd sur le lequel est gravé une m.a.j. 10.4.2, mais peut-etre même que chez Apple on trouve encore la 10.4.8 combo ?


si c'est un CD originel, c'est-à-dire un CD gris, vous ne pourrez pas l'installer sur une autre machine. Après, chez Apple, une fois n'importe quelle version de 10.4 installée, vous pourrez télécharger la mise à jour combo 10.4.11 (dernière version de la série 10.4).


----------



## jerG (3 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> est-ce que si par hasard je m'aventurais à installer leopard sur cette machine (quicksilver 733 je rappelle) est-ce que je serais stoppé net dès le départ ou bien est-ce que ça serait plutot du genre "truc invivable"... ??? style installer Windows XP sur un P3 400MHz avec 128Mo, ça marche mais c'est à se tirer une balle...



Je crois que Leopard ne s'installera pas : il est prévu pour PPC 867 MHz et plus (voir 1 GHz).


----------



## mojopsyko (3 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> bonjour
> Personnellement dans un secrétariat je fais tourner un PowerMac G4 encore plus ancien, un sawtooth à l'origine avec 450 Mh. A l'époque Progressivement j'avais changé le processeur (hyperfacile) pour le pousser à 1,6 Gh et il y a 8 mois je l'ai donc recyclé pour le secrétariat en lui mettant 1,5 Go de mémoire vive, (maxi que peut adresser le finder) et il tourne parfaitement en 10.5.8.
> Puisque tu es juste, si cela t'intéresse je peut t'envoyer gratos (Noël n'est pas loin  ) le cd originel tiger (X 10.4) avec un cd sur le lequel est gravé une m.a.j. 10.4.2, mais peut-etre même que chez Apple on trouve encore la 10.4.8 combo ?
> si ça t'intéresse envois moi ton adresse en message perso
> cordialement JP


 
Alors ça c'est super sympa, vraiment... je sais pas quoi dire !!!

ben alors voilà, c'est fait je t'ai envoyé mon adresse en mp...

super cool, je pensais pas avoir autant de sympathie à mon égard...

MERCI MERCI MERCI !!!


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> Alors ça c'est super sympa, vraiment... je sais pas quoi dire !!!
> 
> ben alors voilà, c'est fait je t'ai envoyé mon adresse en mp...


je veux pas insister, mais si c'est les CD originaux de sa machine (CD gris) vous ne pourrez pas les installer sur la vôtre. ça ne fonctionnera pas. c'est pas possible.


----------



## mojopsyko (4 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors histoire de trainer un peu à récolter un peu d'infos et de curiosités, voici ce que j'ai trouvé :

un tuto pour installer et faire fonctionner leopard sur des G4 de moins de 867MHz, et sur un 400MHz même... Le truc c'est de gruger l'install en lui faisant croire que c'est un mac à 867MHz...

j'ai vu la vidéo youtube où il est dit que ça fonctionne sur un 733, je sais pas trop quoi en penser c'est plutot inregardable mais le type tente en tous cas de prouver qu'il a réussi et que ça fonctionne... Bref, je vous laisse regarder ce tuto... Voyez vous-même ce que vous pourrez en penser, moi perso rien car je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac pour l'instant...

le lien :
http://blog.mrgeckosmedia.com/2009/12/install-leopard-on-g4s-under-867mhz.html

et puis ne vous gênez pas pour balancer un petit feedback ici même...

A bientot !


----------



## Damonzon (4 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> Bon alors histoire de trainer un peu à récolter un peu d'infos et de curiosités, voici ce que j'ai trouvé :
> 
> un tuto pour installer et faire fonctionner leopard sur des G4 de moins de 867MHz, et sur un 400MHz même... Le truc c'est de gruger l'install en lui faisant croire que c'est un mac à 867MHz...
> 
> ...



Avec LéopardAssist il est effectivement possible d'installer Léo sur un PPC pre 867ghz. C'est très simple il n'y a que se laisser guider par le programme d'installation. Maintenant tout dépend de l'utilisation, si c'est pour de la bureautique et avec le max de RAM ça reste relativement fluide mais pas aussi rapide qu'avec un mac sous intel.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Janvier 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je veux pas insister, mais si c'est les CD originaux de sa machine (CD gris) vous ne pourrez pas les installer sur la vôtre. ça ne fonctionnera pas. c'est pas possible.



Mais non mais non, rassures toi ce ne sont pas des cd originaux de machine (ils remontent à la 10.0) mais les MAJ progressives achetées chez la pomme, qui trainent dans un coin d'étagère et qu'habituellement je donne à un copain qui tient une petite boutique informatique... Il n'aura pas tiger que je vais envoyer à mojopsyko
cordialement JP


----------



## mojopsyko (4 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Mais non mais non, rassures toi ce ne sont pas des cd originaux de machine (ils remontent à la 10.0) mais les MAJ progressives achetées chez la pomme, qui trainent dans un coin d'étagère et qu'habituellement je donne à un copain qui tient une petite boutique informatique... Il n'aura pas tiger que je vais envoyer à mojopsyko
> cordialement JP


 

formidable ! c'est vraiment très très sympa !

Et Tiger contrairement à un Leopard aveuglé me permettra-t'il de l'utiliser dans le graphisme comme dans la création musicale sans ramer ?? la bureautique c'est pas mon truc...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2010)

mais non tu ne vas pas ramer
(sauf si c'est un remix d'une chanson précise du duo voulzy-souchon)

tiger est très bon


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> (sauf si c'est un remix d'une chanson précise du duo voulzy-souchon)


rame, rame, rameurs, ramez... on avance à rien dans c'canoë... tadada tsoin tchoung tchoung


----------



## mojopsyko (5 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais non tu ne vas pas ramer
> (sauf si c'est un remix d'une chanson précise du duo voulzy-souchon)
> 
> tiger est très bon


 

c'est coooool ! ! !

Ouaip de toutes façons j'avais bien l'intention de rester sur Tiger...

et puis quand je serais passé sur Mac pro mon beau petit G4 ira dans la collection aux côtés de mes bijoux mac 128, mes apple II et Apple III... (sans compter la masse de vieux macs pourris de l'époque "powermac") ... une autre belle pièce...

-------------

pour en revenir à mes premières questions, je demandais ce qu'il en était de la compatibilité actuelle et future des logiciels.

Par exemple Adobe Creative Suite est-il toujours exploitable sur un G4 733 ? est-ce qu'une version PPC qui tournerait sur G5 serait toujours d'actualité tout autant sur mon g4 ? Bon en somme, vu que les G5 sont pas vieux et que considérément toujours d'actualité à mon humble avis, est-ce que les logiciels actuels sont toujours accompagnés d'une version compilée en PPC + Intel ou est-ce que c'est QUE Intel maintenant ??


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> et puis quand je serais passé sur Mac pro mon beau petit G4 ira dans la collection aux côtés de mes bijoux mac 128, mes apple II et Apple III... (sans compter la masse de vieux macs pourris de l'époque "powermac") ... une autre belle pièce...


oh le cachottier
tu es un macuser ancien....
Donc pour le reste tu devrais toi même   pouvoir formuler la réponse ou la trouver

( exemple , est ce un scandale que CS4 ne tourne pas sur Apple II ?  )

il en va de même avec les generations suivantes c'est la course en avant

PPC ou PPC + macintel ou macintel only ( voire Snow only)
 ca dépend des logiciels
( et c'est toujours indiqué dans les ...requirements)

en passant tes Macs historiques , fouines un peu , il y a des utilisations actuelles assez inattendues , même avec les ancêtres ( serveurs persos  etc)


----------



## mojopsyko (6 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh le cachottier
> tu es un macuser ancien....


 
oui effectivement j'ai "usé" du mac il y a quelques temps mais les derniers datent de MacOS 8 qui m'avait assez rebuté...
Et puis depuis le temps je suis passé de graphiste 2D à graphiste 3D donc le mac n'a pas été à mes yeux le choix le plus évident...

Cela dit je suis collectionneur de micros et j'ai de très belles pièces dont des powermacs plutot encombrants et qui sont eux dans la plus triste période mac à mon humble avis. Contrairement à ces magnifiques machines que sont mes mac128 et 512, Apple//, Apple/// et Apple//c ... Mais bon, ils sont une petite partie au milieu d'amiga, atari et Commodore 64... 



pascalformac a dit:


> Donc pour le reste tu devrais toi même pouvoir formuler la réponse ou la trouver
> 
> ( exemple , est ce un scandale que CS4 ne tourne pas sur Apple II ? )
> 
> ...


 
oui ça paraît évident, effectivement
Et tu as raison : C'EST UN SCANDALE QUE CS4 NE FONCTIONNE PAS SUR APPLE II !
(je suis sûr que c'est à cause des disquettes 5,25 !!!)




pascalformac a dit:


> en passant tes Macs historiques , fouines un peu , il y a des utilisations actuelles assez inattendues , même avec les ancêtres ( serveurs persos etc)


 
c'est à dire ??? j'ai perdu l'habitude d'avoir des bonnes surprises
je te ferais dire que j'ai dû migrer sur pc pour faire de la 3D... alors c'est plutot les mauvaises surprises auquelles je suis habitué...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> c'est à dire ??? j'ai perdu l'habitude d'avoir des bonnes surprises
> je te ferais dire que j'ai dû migrer sur pc pour faire de la 3D... alors c'est plutot les mauvaises surprises auquelles je suis habitué...


c'est à dire que ces dinosaurus  peuvent reservir ( même chose pour les non Apple)
tonnes de sites sur les bidouilleries avec vintages


----------



## mojopsyko (6 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à dire que ces dinosaurus peuvent reservir ( même chose pour les non Apple)
> tonnes de sites sur les bidouilleries avec vintages


 
ouais tu m'étonnes, je suis un fondu du C64, je me lasse pas d'écouter des chip tunes en SID... chose insupportable pour celui qui n'a eu de c64 pourtant c'est ultra mélodique sur de nombreuses musiques... D'ailleurs j'ai vu qu'il n'existe que sur mac un logiciel de création musicale en SID. Nulle part ailleurs, même pas sur Amiga...

Par contre ça me dit pas de ce dont tu faisais allusion... t'as pas d'exemple de trucs insolites ???


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2010)

serveur perso  d'imprimante
serveur perso de musique
serveur perso ( download , email, ftp)

etc etc


----------



## mojopsyko (10 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> serveur perso d'imprimante
> serveur perso de musique
> serveur perso ( download , email, ftp)
> 
> etc etc


 
certes ce genre d'utilisation je n'en doutais pas
mais pour ce qui est d'un downloader, je me suis dédié un petit pc qui consomme 49W et qui tourne 24/24, je suis pas persuadé que le quicksilver consomme rien...Je vais le tester avec mon wattmetre.

Tiens une question, les anciens macs de ce genre sont en ide et vu le prix d'un disque IDE à notre époque je voudrais bien remplacer le 80Go d'origine contre un SATA genre 500Go sauf que le quicksilver n'est pas natif en SATA... Je suppose qu'il existe des cartes pci controlleurs SATA mais comment ça se passe pour en faire le disque maître pour booter dessus ??? c'est automatique ???
(je vous l'ai dit, j'y connais presque rien au mac... mais j'apprends)

@+


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

aucune idée
( en passant chez macway y a encore des ata pas tres cher)


----------



## iMacounet (10 Janvier 2010)

mojopsyko a dit:


> certes ce genre d'utilisation je n'en doutais pas
> mais pour ce qui est d'un downloader, je me suis dédié un petit pc qui consomme 49W et qui tourne 24/24, je suis pas persuadé que le quicksilver consomme rien...Je vais le tester avec mon wattmetre.
> 
> Tiens une question, les anciens macs de ce genre sont en ide et vu le prix d'un disque IDE à notre époque je voudrais bien remplacer le 80Go d'origine contre un SATA genre 500Go sauf que le quicksilver n'est pas natif en SATA... Je suppose qu'il existe des cartes pci controlleurs SATA mais comment ça se passe pour en faire le disque maître pour booter dessus ??? c'est automatique ???
> ...




http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA/34667-Adaptateur_IDE_vers_S_ATA.html 

ou si tu veux passer via l'USB http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA/18635-Adaptateur_IDE_vers_USB.html



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

et il te faudra ça pour la carte mère. 

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA/52827-Convertisseur_S_ATA_IDE_bi_directionnel.html


----------



## mojopsyko (10 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA/34667-Adaptateur_IDE_vers_S_ATA.html
> 
> ou si tu veux passer via l'USB http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA/18635-Adaptateur_IDE_vers_USB.html
> 
> ...


 

oui oui oui !!! j'avais oublié ce truc, j'avais déjà vu ça sur ebay !!! et à moins cher en plus !!! 

ça permet d'utiliser un disque sata sur port ide et inversement...

bah merci de m'avoir remis les souvenirs en place, c'est ça que je vais prendre !!!

cool


----------

